# 3. MTB Rennen in Remscheid | NRW Cup -:- 11.09.2011



## kette rechts (1. September 2011)

Der 3. Adler MTB Cup in Remscheid ist gleichzeitig der 4. Lauf des NRW Cups.
In jeder Altersklasse wird zusätzlich eine Hobbyklasse angeboten.
Gleichzeitig werden in dem Rennen die Bezirksmeisterschaften Bergisch Land ausgetragen.

Wann: *11.09.2011* in *Remscheid*

*Details*: Hier auf der Homepage http://www.rv-adler.de/rennen/sks-nrw-cup


----------



## Domme02 (4. September 2011)

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Remscheid aus Region Detmold, Paderborn, Bielefeld oder so....sonst wird das wohl leider nix für mich -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (11. September 2011)

schön wars     2. Platz in AK....Strecke war auch ganz lustig. Freue mich schon auf die Bilder vom Sprung....


----------



## Renn Maus (11. September 2011)

JA war geil.
Auch die kurzfristige Streckenänderung für Herren Fun war vernünftig gewählt, ohne die Strecke zu zerstören.
Ich hoffe kommendes Jahr wird das Wetter wieder besser.
Das Ihr die Veranstalltung nicht abgebrochen habt, war auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl.
Was gut gewesen wäre:

- Aushang der Ergebnislisten im Pavillion
- Beschallung des Platzes so ändern, dass man auch im Pavillion etwas versteht.

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Thomas Sommer (12. September 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
....wird fortgesetzt.


----------



## Domme02 (15. September 2011)

gibt es noch irgendwo Bilder? Beim Sprung standen teilweise so viele Fotografen....die Fotos müssen doch irgendwo sein


----------

